
Conversations with some of the most interesting people in science and tech - shadykiller
https://www.ihmc.us/stemtalks/
======
cromulent
Thanks for this, I was casting around for new podcasts. Looks good.

~~~
shadykiller
I love these podcasts. Many of the talks are about Ketogenic diets and
nutrition. Super exciting to see, as I've been following it for past 2 years
myself and did a lot of research on it.

------
ssalazars
Site is down

"Error establishing a database connection"

~~~
shadykiller
Most likely due to traffic from HN. Try searching for stem talk podcast if
you’ve itunes or an iphone

